# tickling fetish



## Medo (Sep 27, 2009)

I am 21 years old, I think I LOVE to tickle female feet, is that accepted by females, or do females see at as something stupid, I have never tried it with a girl, 
If it is a psychological illness please tell me how to treat it

PLEASE REPLY I AM DESPERATE


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Relax. Anything between consenting adults is fine, really. The problem I see is that we become much less ticklish as we age--desensitization, I guess. I'm pretty sure my feet were not ticklish by 21. Now, if you could find pleasure in giving a foot massage, you would have women lining up for you!

You could try out the tickling on a friend/girl friend. The most important thing (whatever the "fetish") is to STOP when the other person says to stop. If tickling is the only way you can get aroused, it could be problematic to find someone who likes it as much as you. I'm guessing there are websites for this type of thing. You can also talk to a medical professional (trust me, as fetishes go, this is mild and they have heard everything!!). 

You are very young, so it's a good time to practice distinguishing a real crisis (life threatening) from, well, everything that is not a real crisis. This is not a reason to feel desperate, I promise you. Again, try to relax, see it as something quirky about yourself, and start looking for ways to incorporate it into lovemaking. It might be just fine for some women. I would not enjoy it particularly, but it wouldn't make me think you were nuts or anything--as long as you were willing to accommodate some of my needs, I'd be happy to accommodate yours (I'm just speaking hypothetically, of course). There is nothing unhealthy about it unless you like to do it to the point it becomes torture to the other person. If that is the case, again, talk to a medical professional for suggestions on ways to explore the origins of your fetish and "treat" it, if, in fact, it needs treating. Good luck.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

This is nothing, relax. All sorts of things can turn us on and you cannot even explain the reason. This is not one for me but I have others. I bet some girls really like this.


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

Never worry about a fetish if it doesn't involve hurting other people.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL, I only with that this was my only problem. :rofl:


----------



## angryandfrustrated (Sep 12, 2009)

:iagree: You never know you may find yourself very compatible with some lovely lady that loves being tickled. I am with everyone else. This isnt a big deal I am sure that most of us have allowed some "strange" experimenting to please our partner. Being tickled would definately not offend me.


----------



## WadeG3 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm absurdly ticklish--and I seem to get more ticklish with every passing year, so not all of us are lucky enough to experience desensitization--and while I don't think my wife has a fetish per se, cornering me or holding me down and tickling me within an inch of my life is among her favorite hobbies. If I can take it I'm sure you'll find a woman who's accommodating.


----------

